# Lizards?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive never really fished lizards, but have been told that they are a GREAT spring bait. Is it lizard time yet? I plan to give them a try this weekend. Now, I have a fairly good assortment of brands and colors, but I really have no idea how to fish them! Should I just let them drop to the bottom and drag them back in? Some are heavy enough to fish weightless (GYBC), but how should I rig the others (Zoom)? I plan to use a 3/0 EWG hook.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Lizards are hot in the spring because they mimic salemanders, which like to get in the beds and eat the eggs. I fish them every spring.

You can texas rig them, C-Rig them (my favorite) or use them weightless if you are sight-fishing for bass on beds. Standard rules apply in terms of colors, but if you are sight fishing for bass don't be afraid to try something totally off the wall, like pink or bubble-gum color.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I used lizards last year for the first time and had great success all year with them. I fished them Texas and Weightless. I love the weightless because you can twitch and stop or Let it sink and do a straight pull in. IN clear water I love the Watermelon Red Flake. I went with a 5/0 hook but only because I knew where I was fishing the fish would be able to handle it. Youll half to find what works for you.

Good luck


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll say this about lizards, they are a must bait in the spring, after spawn they are deadly. I most always have one on one of my rods. Blue fleck and black are my choice, but as Captnroger said try smoething off the wall for a change. That new color they haven't seen before can be just the key.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Lizards have got to be one of the best plastic lures ever made. As the other guys said, they shine during the spring but I use them all year long. Found that lizards outproduce worms for me.
I was out last week (5-7) and caught over ten bass all 2-3.5 pounds close to bank on lizard. Here around Athens, watermellon seed is most consistent for me. I rig them Texas rig with 3/0 or 2/0 (not sure which) and 1/16 ounce bullet weight when fishing shallow. I'll bump weight up to 1/8 if fishing deeper. I just drag and reel up slack when bringing it in. If I see the bass, I try to flip it in front.
Definately try them when the bass are coming up and all year. I've even caught smallies on them out of river!!!!!!


----------

